# Best Pizza in Dubai



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Last week Catboy and his bird on Dubai92, had pizza's delivered to the radio station and talked about the best pizzas in town. They went on a on about the Bafana Bafana Pizza that you can get at a restaurant at some hotel. But I didn't listen long enough for them to mention the hotel's name. Apparently the pizza is topped South African Boereworse. 

Does anyone know what I'm talking about and if so, where can I get my hands on one of those pizzas? :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

800 pizza

800PIZZA Menu: Traditional & Authentic Italian Pizza in Dubai


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I have an Italian friend who recommended Bussola at the Westin Mina Seyahi.
Currently staying in Silicon Oasis, Jumeirah Beach is quite a pricey taxi ride for me...
We went there Sunday night and it just so happens that their pizza service is done for the summer season. It will reopen in 3 months. FML


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> I have an Italian friend who recommended Bussola at the Westin Mina Seyahi.
> Currently staying in Silicon Oasis, Jumeirah Beach is quite a pricey taxi ride for me...
> We went there Sunday night and it just so happens that their pizza service is done for the summer season. It will reopen in 3 months. FML


Great pizzas, but it is a dine in, they dont deliver.


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

800 pizza // pizza company


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

I personally don't like 800 pizza to my taste it is very poor. It's smarter of taste. I find Verona pizzeria to be having the best combination of sauce and toppings. As a meat fan I love their toppings. My wife is vegetarian and she likes there vegetarian pizza as well.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

I have tried a few but seem to like pizza hut, try them out, they also deliver


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Waiting for this thread to load I was thinking my answer would be 800 pizza. Interesting to see that a few others agree. Proper Italian pizzas delivered quickly (if you're in new Dubai). A bit more expensive than most deliveries but well worth it IMO. 

Pizza hut and dominos are cheap but suck. Nothing like what they are most other places. Pappa johns, pizza express and roundtable aren't bad but aren't great either.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

NKD Pizza is by far the best I've had here N_K_D PIZZA and much better than 800pizza etc


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Sparkysair said:


> NKD Pizza is by far the best I've had here N_K_D PIZZA and much better than 800pizza etc


Interesting. I'll try to call in next time I'm near the marina. Not the first time I've heard good things about them. Unfortunately I now live outside their delivery area.


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

800 pizza. 

But it should also be tasted dine in, as they have a great selection of olive oil and spicy olive oil served in tables


----------



## abulbees (Nov 19, 2010)

I tried NKD pizza, it is good but not as good as verona pizzeria.

What I dont understand is the campaign about 800 pizza, I really found their pizza very expensive for its size, and ingredients (or lack of them). I couldnt believe that a less than 20cm margarita that is totally burned on the edges could be sold for more than 20 dirhams.


----------



## ASD1 (Nov 18, 2011)

The only pizza that I have tried is 800PIZZA and Dominos and quite honestly the Dominos was much better.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

The Dominos by where I used to live in Al Qusais was TERRIBLE! In fact so terrible I haven't been tempted to try it from a different location, as one of my friends mentioned there are better ones. I just tried NKD and the pizzas are great, and delivery is ridiculously fast.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I like Itza Pizza.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with Gavtek and now they have started doing a brown base but I don't find their pizzas travel well. I live close by to their restaurant in Jumeirah and when we order it's fantastic, When we order, say, from a friend's place in Umm Sequeim, it's just not been as good.


----------

